# Photos deleted from Lightroom Mobile still show up in the sync folder on my desktop.



## scottwalter (Mar 22, 2018)

I've delete a photo from the Lightroom Mobile app. On my Lightroom CC Classic I no longer see under all sync photos which is good. However it is still in the folder which I have specified as the sync folder in Lightroom preferences (which seems to be called Lightroom CC ecosystem now).

Is this the correct behavior? I was expecting the photo to be removed from the sync folder.  Is there something else I need to setup?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 22, 2018)

Yes, that's correct. It syncs the original down from the Cloud and it stays in Classic CC even if you delete from a mobile device (or CC, the cloud-based software)

It will indeed not show in synced as it isn't, but if you really want to get rid of it then you do so from the folder in Classic. Note: if you'd deleted it from there instead of mobile then the sync versions would all have been deleted as part of the process too (assuming you say yes to that)


----------



## scottwalter (Mar 22, 2018)

Good to know I wasn't do anything wrong.  When you delete from Lightroom Mobile it specifically says it will be deleted from synced devices.   I guess that is not 100% accurate.  Too bad its not a true sync both ways.

In the future I'll make sure any deletes I do are from the desktop.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 22, 2018)

Yeah, we've already pointed out the ambiguity of that delete warning message, hopefully it'll be changed at some point (but keeping it accurate AND concise will be a challenge as there are a few too many "ifs" and "buts" in the equation).


----------

